# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Maximum upload of links?

## Alf

Posting in this thread

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-prog...ing-label.html

I tried to upload 4 links at one go but was told by the system I had no permission and needed to log in?
Assuming this was one of the usual Forum hiccups I logged out and tried again. Same massage and no access to Forum. After two more tests I tried instead to post a Quick Reply and as this worked I split my answer in 3 separate postings which the system accepted.

So is there a maximum number of links in a posting? Or is there any difference if links goes to YouTube instead of a normal page? 

Alf

----------


## arlu1201

Yes, as per the system setting, you cannot post more than 3 links in a post.  I have faced that issue several times.  I am not sure why that setting is in place and why "3".  But i will find out and get back to you.

Moving this thread to the Suggestions for Improvement section.

----------


## Alf

Thanks for info.

Alf

----------

